# Gotta do more plus pics



## dave17a (Mar 23, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 23, 2013






This is 2 hrs. inwith wine barrel with alder laying on the bottom to make it go. xtra sharp white cheddar, mozzerella, farmers, and some jalepeno-habernaro jack and of course cream cheese with bread crumbs on top. 12:30 start  and ambient temp is 38, box is same. went out after 2 hrs.40 * box 43*. snowing at 4:30 and 37* .5 hrs. of smoke. Wanted more but just would not stay lit. Lots of humidity.













003.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Mar 23, 2013






Can barely see TBS. It is there wich it is snowing to beat the band, don't know if you can tell. supposed to get 8" or so. Got the tractor ready to blade 700' of drive. Pic is grainy lookin and that is snow. can see it on the cherry wood I got off a job.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks good,,,, did ya have to plow the snow or did it miss ya????


----------



## dave17a (Mar 27, 2013)

Had to blade 'er. Was wet! didn't even tilt the blade on first run.


----------

